# Unable to Connect with Remote Desktop to a SBS 2003



## dmb77 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi - I have a Small Business 2003 Server that I used to be able to connect to via Remote Desktop. I am not sure what has happened but I am no longer able to connect via Remote Desktop both outside the firewall and internally on the LAN. I have checked and Remote Desktop is set to allow connections. Also the shares on the machine are working properly. The strange thing is that on the server I can connect to itself using only the server name not the local IP or external IP address. On all other machines inside and outside the LAN I cannot connect at all (it does not even prompt me for a username and password). Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks


----------



## aftrshock (Feb 20, 2007)

my recommendation to you: don't bother with windows remote desktop. google logmein, and the 2nd item returned will be a link to the free utility. create your acct, download and install the prog and add it to the list of computers.

now you can access it anywhere, free, safe and secure.


----------



## dmb77 (Apr 17, 2007)

It turned out to be that Terminal Services were set up on the wrong NIC card.


----------

